# purple bow accessories



## Diamondgirl27

We have a pink thread we now need a purple one.
Let see some stuff


----------



## WeShootBetter*

I literally was just thinking 'I wonder if any other women out there are shooting an Athens Accomplice like me'. & look I found one!

I now have my Athens Accomplice set up with custom pink and purple strings by Mike Deck at Terminal Velocity. He always had a friend custom make me both pink and purple Athens logos for my limbs, they are identical to the original orange. Sorry Athens, I love the orange but they just don't match anymore!

Now I just need a black and purple wrist sling, I have pink right now and it's just not going to work with me! Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Tara~

Purple definatly deserves it own thread!!!!  If I can figure out how to post a pic up here I will put up my release...


----------



## ~Tara~

Ya, I know the equiptment is pretty much outdated, but I have an obsession with purple  I'm pretty sure if my new bow was purple I would be shooting way better...


----------



## Diamondgirl27

WeShootBetter* said:


> I literally was just thinking 'I wonder if any other women out there are shooting an Athens Accomplice like me'. & look I found one!
> 
> I now have my Athens Accomplice set up with custom pink and purple strings by Mike Deck at Terminal Velocity. He always had a friend custom make me both pink and purple Athens logos for my limbs, they are identical to the original orange. Sorry Athens, I love the orange but they just don't match anymore!
> 
> Now I just need a black and purple wrist sling, I have pink right now and it's just not going to work with me! Any suggestions?


I just bought a new bow sling from a guy off here.. his name is BoCoMo and he makes womens/kids sizes.. the last one i bought online (not from him) was way to big. I too wanted to chamge my stickers on my limbs.. maybe u can message me his number or something.. I also ordered purple black and silver string from wicked 1 strings.. I cant wait to get them.. also Athens has those new sights. they can come in purple for extra money. I was considering them.. not sure yet.. I really like my sword sight..


----------



## Diamondgirl27

~Tara~ said:


> Purple definatly deserves it own thread!!!!  If I can figure out how to post a pic up here I will put up my release...


I thought so too.. Nice bows!!.. So did the release come in purple? I have a carter release I love it.. I dont think I could change it..


----------



## WeShootBetter*

Diamondgirl27 said:


> I just bought a new bow sling from a guy off here.. his name is BoCoMo and he makes womens/kids sizes.. the last one i bought online (not from him) was way to big. I too wanted to chamge my stickers on my limbs.. maybe u can message me his number or something.. I also ordered purple black and silver string from wicked 1 strings.. I cant wait to get them.. also Athens has those new sights. they can come in purple for extra money. I was considering them.. not sure yet.. I really like my sword sight..


I got a sling off eBay for my other bow and I loved it, it actually has little white skills down by the leather piece, but now it doesn't match and I can not find someone to make one with beads.
I can see if I can find the guy who does the logos, the only thing is that there is something special you have to clean it with so that they will stick and not add any height to the limbs. I'm sure someone at your local bow shop could do it. 
I shoot sword sights also and I just got my pins set perfect so I know I will not be changing anytime soon. lol!
Is your Athens black or camo?


----------



## Diamondgirl27

I bought the black bow.. I was thinking of getting the purple fade.. but the black is nice easyer to change colors.. like back to pink and black..


----------



## WeShootBetter*

I got black too! I think it looks really good with the purple strings. What carter release do you shoot?


----------



## neo71665

WeShootBetter* said:


> I got a sling off eBay for my other bow and I loved it, it actually has little white skills down by the leather piece, but now it doesn't match and I can not find someone to make one with beads.


Got any pics, putting beads on slings is easy enough. I only do them for me and my friends most of the time










The braids are the hardest part to learn.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Man I love purple, its my favorite color!!!


----------



## Diamondgirl27

WeShootBetter* said:


> I got black too! I think it looks really good with the purple strings. What carter release do you shoot?


I got a fit me+ I really like it and it fits me well.. it actually makes me be consistent.


----------



## WeShootBetter*

Diamondgirl27 said:


> I got a fit me+ I really like it and it fits me well.. it actually makes me be consistent.


I shoot the Chocolate Addiction Lite 3 finger and I love it! I've shot some other Carter releases and I just don't like anything as well. I don't think I could ever switch. Unless somehome I could find something the same length but a 4 finger. My fingers are so thin and the grooves are a little big.


----------



## WeShootBetter*

neo71665 said:


> Got any pics, putting beads on slings is easy enough. I only do them for me and my friends most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The braids are the hardest part to learn.


I've heard that it's not too hard to make a sling, but I am very challenged when it comes to crafty things, lol. 
I will see if I can get a picture of the one I had.. Maybe I could find someone to replicate it in purple..*wink wink*


----------



## ~Tara~

Diamondgirl27 said:


> I thought so too.. Nice bows!!.. So did the release come in purple? I have a carter release I love it.. I dont think I could change it..


Hi there  I'm glad you started the purple thread, can't wait to see some more stuff. My main release is that purple Carter Fits me. It came purple, but it is rather old. I would love to try the Chocolate Addiction.


----------



## Kris_T

I have a Passion camo riser, black/pink limbs. When I got the bow I decided that I wanted to pull more purple out than pink. I am having a piece of my rest and the "C" conector thingie on the arrow web quiver powder coated in an electric purple that matches the flowers on the limbs. (and the pin in the cam).

Mathews also released the colored dampeners in purple for this year so I will be buying them for the riser, sight, quiver and rest to set it off a little bit.

I have never really been a fan of pink (though I do like my "boy toyz" to have some pink on them). The Passion is great because I can focus on the purple, and keep the pink rolled right into it with the strings and the wrist sling I have (Thank you Santa!)


----------



## Ajulson92

found this sight that Viper will have for 2010.


----------



## ~Tara~

Ajulson92 said:


> found this sight that Viper will have for 2010.


I like that stab. bar!


----------



## archerchick

Here is a photo of one of the slings I made looked awesome on the purple
Purple has always been my favorite color!


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Love the sling!:thumbs_up
So I just talked to the guy at wicked one strings.. He also sells purple serving.. just ordered some.. I cant wait.. :grin:


----------



## ghost trail

Thought I would share my wifes new bow. Purple viper sight, purple limbdriver and purple posten orderd. She loves it


----------



## Kris_T

Now that is sweet. 

Where did you find the arrow wraps?


----------



## ghost trail

custom from onestringer. turned out good.


----------



## Kris_T

They are AWESOME!! I'm going to have to look him up ~ Thank you.


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Love the bow.. Im very jelous!!
I just talked to the guy at wicked1 strings. He has purple serving.. I just ordered some.. I cant wait.. Im also thinking of ordering purple and black grips from grip this.. I cant wait to putt all that stuff on my bow..


----------



## Outdoor Gal

*Quiver*

Saw a very nice purple belt-type quiver at the local archery shop yesterday. Think it was a Vista brand, nice features and decent price. If I needed a quiver, and IF it were available in left-hand version, I might have been tempted!


----------



## purplegirl18

I absolutely love purple, and it was my grade school's colors, is my high school's colors, and the colors of one of the colleges I'm looking at, so i got lucky there. 

Right now I'm shooting an older purple Hoyt Protech and Easton X7's with purple and black fletchings. I'm hoping to get my purple Vista quiver before indoor nationals, and want to get my Genesis bow painted in school colors for the NASP shoots. I'm always on the hunt for purple stuff, so this thread is awesome!


----------



## ghost trail

*getting closer*

Well got the viper quickset today. It's a nice sight. Now waiting on a purple limb driver. She is very happy


----------



## ANGEL

Here is my purple stuff......
Also have a purple release. 

Here is a sling i had made for my orange Mojo. This guy does awesome work. all different kinds of bead work. He did the purple one on my hunting rig also.If anyone is interested in contact info for him, shoot me a pm, and ill get you the info.


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Heres my purple strings. Finally got them on. Last weekend I came 3rd with them. They look awesome.. Thanks to wicked1strings. 








its kinda hard to see Im not the best picture taker maybe I can get my hunny to help me out with a close up.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Here is my wife's pink and purple Passion with all the purple damping accesories


----------



## 05_sprcrw

does anyone know of a purple bow case?


----------



## ksp2089

Diamondgirl27 said:


> We have a pink thread we now need a purple one.
> Let see some stuff


I am glad you posted this! I have the Matthews Passion with the black/purple limbs. It has pink/purple strings, but I have tried to play up the purple more and keep the pink to a minimum. I ordered the Smooth Stability stabilizer last night along with the purple flame wrap, but I am always on the lookout for more purple!


----------



## ksp2089

Diamondgirl27 said:


> We have a pink thread we now need a purple one.
> Let see some stuff


Here is a pic of my Passion. I am still getting it set up the way I want it. Right now I am waiting on my stabilizer to get here.


----------



## upper_rogue

WeShootBetter* said:


> I got a sling off eBay for my other bow and I loved it, it actually has little white skills down by the leather piece, but now it doesn't match and I can not find someone to make one with beads.
> I can see if I can find the guy who does the logos, the only thing is that there is something special you have to clean it with so that they will stick and not add any height to the limbs. I'm sure someone at your local bow shop could do it.
> I shoot sword sights also and I just got my pins set perfect so I know I will not be changing anytime soon. lol!
> Is your Athens black or camo?


Hi, small little world out there, but I think I made the sling you are talking about from ebay. I sell them over there with the skulls. Below is a picture of my Diamond Edge Bow with purple and blue winner's choice strings and a purple/blue sling I just made to go with it. If you want another sling in different colors just send me a message here or on ebay my id is upperrogue on ebay.


----------



## Stubby'smom

I love all your purple, ladies! It's my favorite color! I know it's a small thing, but I just had my fletchings redone in purple and black. I'm going to pick them up today.


----------



## ksp2089

upper_rogue said:


> Hi, small little world out there, but I think I made the sling you are talking about from ebay. I sell them over there with the skulls. Below is a picture of my Diamond Edge Bow with purple and blue winner's choice strings and a purple/blue sling I just made to go with it. If you want another sling in different colors just send me a message here or on ebay my id is upperrogue on ebay.


I bet you may have made mine also. I got it from ebay, and if you scroll up and look at the pic of the Matthews Passion, it is pictured there.


----------



## pink_mohntr

I am one of the "pink" girls haha but have to say the purple looks good too! I have been thinking of getting a second bow and have also thought of changing the color sceme of the second bow....Just something I am thinking about.
The bows look awesome ladies!


----------



## <3Venison

Sexy looking bow! I have my mission venture & axion stab decked out with purple accessories also. Love it!


----------



## MAMA BigDog

I was just telling my husband, I wish there were purple bows out there! It's my favorite color and all I have seen are pink ones. What are the purple bows and how can I get one!?!?!?! I saw the passion is one but are there others or do you have to get them custom painted?
I was on ebay this morning and found a few accessories I would like in purple. Couldn't find arrows but did find a cover and vanes. I'd love to see some like the pink breast cancer arrows. Shiny and all, but definitely with white as the contrast of the white and pink helped me find my arrow this weekend. 
I haven't seen hard bow cases in purple but there was a soft one on ebay, search purple archery. It was black with a large purple stripe in the center if I remember correctly.


----------



## KSGirl

Here's my Passion with the Pink/Purple decals. I love purple so trying to jazz it up with purple accessories. I love my bow!!


----------



## deadcenterslady

KSGirl, ... the passion! I love purple too, but I am having my vicxen done in pink. I will post pics when I get it back... in the pink thread. Lol!


----------



## LadyBowtech

I have a purple bow....it is a bowtech Captian, they only had it our for a year but im sure that bowtech will custom paint anything you have...I am a purple freak...my bow is purple, my quiver is purple, my chair is purple, my fletchings are purple and black.....my bowtech shooting shirt is purple....they are starting to add purple to the popular colors for woman...hope you find what your looking for


----------



## ilovechefmitch

Gah! So excited I found this thread....now if only I could find all the stinking accessories!?!?! My hubby thinks I'm absolutely crazy but I'm kind of obsessed with purple....everything is purple including my engagement ring. :wink: I totally agree with the purple vs pink thing. Seems like everything out there for women is pink and purple is more difficult to find. Anyhow, I inherited my stepson's Hoyt Trykon Sport and I'm thinking about having it dipped since we got it used so the warranty is a moot point. I can't decide if I want to have it done in purple camo with purple annodized cams or if I want to do it in black with the purple annodized cams and all purple accessories. I'm leaning toward the purple camo since once I upgrade my bow I will probably go with the all black and purple accessories. Now, I can't seem to locate any of these so-called accessories I've seen in this thread. Seems I'm about a year too late! Anyone have any advice? I got my purple camo bow sling off ebay and I will probably do purple strings eventually but where in the world do I find limb and string dampeners for a split limb bow? And that purple Viper sight was AMAZING!!! Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sconni_Chick

You ladies are talking my language. I think Pink looks great, but I just can't do it. Clothes or acessories for hunting. I will post pics soon, but I have Florescent Puple and White Strings, Purple- Black wrist strap, Purple and White Fletchings and looking right now for more accessories.


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Well I ordered my purple Athens bow. Love it. Now they came out with muddy girl camo did u guys see it? I mean girls. Lol so now I'm thinking of getting my bow dipped


----------



## nwjhl

. This is my Purple Athens Exceed teamed with green, love it. Not the best pic but you'll get the idea.


----------



## MAMA BigDog

My brother painted hubbies bow black for him so we are searching for a bow for me that we can paint purple. I'm thinking metalic purple riser with black limbs. Saw a customized stabalizer and was thinking I may do something similar. I like the glossy finishes and the darker purples, I can't wait til it's bought painted and shootable.


----------



## frdstang90

I just got my wifes bow back from being powdercoated yesterday. It started out as a chrome Constitution which we had powdercoated purple. The pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Cool! I just put on purple and flo green vapor trail strings on my specialist and I have a purple sling on order from CNC. I'll post pics when it it finished.


----------



## misshuntressKT3

love my purple bow, i have have the jewel and its all camo and black thou


----------



## traditional1970

awesome purple bows ladies, keep them coming


----------



## traditional1970

my wifes Electric Pink Passion


----------



## ANGEL

View attachment 1315063

View attachment 1315066

View attachment 1315067

View attachment 1315068

View attachment 1315074



Im Loving it! :thumbs_up


----------



## athenslady35

For slings try www.bcbowdesigns.com He does all my slings & does a bunch of other stuff too. He now has crystals he puts in stuff. All custom how you want it. You can also find him on here bcbow1971. I've got a Web Accomplice 34 but I think I'm going to get it stripped & blinged out but don't know how just yet since I wasn't sure how purple would look on Web lol so shooting the Ibex for now.


----------



## Stubby'smom




----------



## hoytchick3

How much do you charge to make the custom strings and slings?? I am interested!!


----------



## trout1972

what are u selling the purple pins sight for looking for 1 with 4 pins


----------

